# I Have Something To Share



## thegoatgirl (Nov 27, 2011)

Okay.....
So, this is something that happened several years ago....but, I thought I'd share it with everyone.

So......

Several years ago, we had pigs, and one day one of them got stuck in a tomato cage......and started to go crazy because it couldn't get out. We thought that we were going to kill the pig because we couldn't get out. We nearly had to, as well. 

It was kind of funny, because for the rest of the day, the pig was walking around in the tomato cage. :laugh: :ROFL: 

It must have gotten it of in the night, because in the morning, the tomato cage was gone-a few days later, we found it all smashed in the pen. The pig must have rubbed and moved so much that it had finaly gotten rubbed of.


I thought that it was a funny story, so I thought I'd share it......

Hope everyone enjoys it-I got quite a laugh typing it out.


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

That is a very amuzing story. People who do not live on farms sure do miss out on a lot of fun, don't they?


----------



## thegoatgirl (Nov 27, 2011)

They sure do, lovmyherd!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> That is a very amuzing story. People who do not live on farms sure do miss out on a lot of fun, don't they?


 I agree.... :thumb:


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

Just this morning while milking I looked up and saw a feed bag go by in the air. ChaCha had gotten it stuck on her head. I was just cracking up and so upset I had no camera. :laugh: :ROFL: :laugh:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:ROFL: that would of been a sight to see.... :greengrin:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

:laugh:


----------



## thegoatgirl (Nov 27, 2011)

That's SO funny...... :ROFL: :slapfloor: :laugh:


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

Funny! :slapfloor: 
My goats have gotten their heads stuck in a watering can. It would make a perfect "farm life" picture, but unfortunately I never have a camera when it happens.

This is totally off topic, but I wanted to share this somewhere. It is something one of my goat kids used to do. In order to nurse, he thought he always had to go between his mama's two front legs. Even if it was easier to get to the udder from the side, he would ALWAYS, with the exception of maybe once or twice, go around front and squeeze between her legs first. It was SO FUNNY! The more he did it, the funnier it was. We said he was "going through the front door." :ROFL: I'm sure he would have continued doing it until he had to lift his mama off the ground to get through, if I hadn't weaned him first.


----------



## thegoatgirl (Nov 27, 2011)

MilkMaid, that is SOOO funny!! :ROFL: :slapfloor: :laugh: 

Another thing that I think is extremely funny is something that one of our bucks used to do. His mother was really protective of her kids, and so when he was a year old he was still trying to nurse! Of course, his mom had more kids by then, so I would go out there and see him try to nurse her, his mom would look at like, "Are you crazy???" and then but him away. The look on his face would be SO funny!!! :ROFL: 

I always laugh thinking about it.....milkmaid you sure gave me a good laugh!! :laugh:


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

:ROFL:


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

LOL Animals can be so silly!
I remember when we brought our nubian/boer does home. We had started blocking off the entrance to our backyard to let everyone come up and graze freely. Well I had a very small, light weight pallet that was about 1/2 the size of a regular pallet. it was laying against the ones that I had blocked the backyard entrance off with. I was doing something and the younger sister had come up to investigate - this is the day AFTER we brought them home.
Next thing I know, she takes off running, screaming bloody murder, and all I see is the pallet going with her! I was like OMG she's going to kill herself already! 
Dummy had stuck her head in the pallet, couldn't get it off, spooked her, and took off running with the pallet around her neck! I caught her, took it off, she looked at me, shook it off and ran back to the others....
LOL 

Needless to say, my youngest daughter who is now 5 named her....TROUBLE LOL She's just a silly girl and I don't think that will ever change!


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

:laugh: all funny stuff! I agree those not on farms miss out on so many silly things.


----------



## thegoatgirl (Nov 27, 2011)

SO funny, HoosierShadow!! :laugh: :ROFL: :slapfloor: :slapfloor: 
I just nearly died laughing!!! LOL.


----------

